# Ludwigia red surfacing in my aquarium



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

pretty easy to grow and stays red easily.

Ludwigia red surfacing by RW-Photography, on Flickr

thanks for looking

Ray


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful! Both the plant and the pic!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Great picture man


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> Great picture man


Thx everyone for the kind comments, I love taking photos of my aquarium. I looked at some of my aquarium photos from 2008 and they were terrible. And I dropped a hard drive before so lost all my aquarium photos from the 90s.

Bien did you get a hold of this plant, I know I owe you a bunch of this stuff, let me know.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

here's a photo from an hour ago, 2 pairs of kribs with free swimming fry, i know i know, kribs are easy to breed

Krib babies by RW-Photography, on Flickr

thx for looking!

Ray


----------

